# Vacation Getaway ?



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 19, 2015)

We live near Chicago and soon we will have both our sons going to Philmont for 2 weeks. 
We really want to get away but do not want to break the bank - 
any suggestions ? 

Yes I know it is a broad question - Just hoping someone had some great experiences


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jul 19, 2015)

Helen, GA. Lots of fun, its a Euorpean styled village in the mountains north of Atlanta. There are 5 wineries quite close. One of them had the best Sangiovese Ive had outside of Napa Valley.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 19, 2015)

Contact Kunzel Valley Winery bed and breakfast, very near Hermann, Mo many wineries nearby. If you do, let me know, If love to meet you in person.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 19, 2015)

We would like to visit some wineries - but we also want to be able to more things also. 

I will check what other activities is happening then Craig


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 19, 2015)

I do believe that we are considering Missouri at this moment - 

If anyone is along the way we would like to sit and chat if we all have the time to do so !

As of right now we should be in Missouri by next Saturday - need to get it approved by the boss


----------



## JohnT (Jul 20, 2015)

Ever been to Niagara Falls??? Book a B&B (on the Canadain side) and have fun!!! Most "bang for your buck" IMHO.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 20, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I do believe that we are considering Missouri at this moment -
> 
> If anyone is along the way we would like to sit and chat if we all have the time to do so !
> 
> As of right now we should be in Missouri by next Saturday - need to get it approved by the boss



A LOT of wineries in Missouri. We hit 13 of them a couple years ago over a two day period. Started in the KC area and worked east for the majority of them. 
Check out this link for a starting point.
http://kcwineries.com/winetrail.html 

KC is a lot of fun with quite a bit to do, depending on your likes. Royals and Chiefs, NASCAR, Cabela's, downtown Crown Center area, The Woodlands dog racing, numerous BBQ.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 20, 2015)

Lots of things to do at Lake of the Ozarks. Branson is also a short drive away from there as well.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 20, 2015)

You could also come through St. Louis which has a ton to do.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 20, 2015)

mike 
we are also looking into the Brandon area as well 

I don't like these short notice vacations but our life has been very busy lately and we are just looking for a getaway


----------



## richmke (Jul 20, 2015)

Cedar Point in Sandusky, OH. No wine there, but lots of roller coasters.

If you are going to MO, don't forget to stop by Lamberts, home of the thrown rolls.
http://www.throwedrolls.com/

Branson, MO is the tourist place in MO.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 20, 2015)

Rich 
we have already done the whole Sandusky thing a couple of years ago with the kids.

who knows it might be different without kids this time 


Thanks for all the ideas !


----------



## wineinmd (Jul 20, 2015)

How many days are you planning to be gone? Do you like outdoor/natural attractions? Museums? 

Gettysburg, PA is an interesting place if you're into that. Hershey is nearby wtih the chocolate factory and an amusement park. It's also close to Lancaster/Pennsylvania Dutch country, which puts you pretty close to Philly.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes we both like outdoor - natural attractions. 

we will be gone for 7 -10 days,
hopefully !!

I think next year we will take 3 weeks and go to the East coast


----------



## wineinmd (Jul 20, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes we both like outdoor - natural attractions.
> 
> we will be gone for 7 -10 days,
> hopefully !!
> ...


Maybe South Dakota, then? Badlands, Mount Rushmore, Crazy Horse Memorial, Black Hills, Wall Drug <Free Water!> (just kidding, don't go there). 

It's a fair ways between attractions, but I remember the drive being quite pleasant. A good chance to relax and talk. All of those places are very low key if you are looking to unwind. It's probably a very nice time of year for that area, too. 

Mount Rushmore was quite the sight to see. Highly recommend going there at some point.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we are going to win it go to Missouri !!

just got approved by the boss and the wife wants to go down there also


----------



## pjd (Jul 20, 2015)

One of my most memorable vacations was to Quebec City, Quebec Canada. I cannot wait to go back!


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 20, 2015)

ok. for you easterners (or adventurous westerners/southerns/extreme northerners), let's say you want to take your wife on a long weekend to the Finger Lakes in NY. What are some ABSOLUTE don't miss things to do or places to go up there???


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 22, 2015)

Looking forward to going to all the wineries in MO !!

I hope to be able to take some pics along the way - 

I would like to say thanks for all those who helped us make a decision where to go on a last minute vacation !!

Will let you know who we meet along the way and I hope to still have access to the web daily !!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hokapsig said:


> ok. for you easterners (or adventurous westerners/southerns/extreme northerners), let's say you want to take your wife on a long weekend to the Finger Lakes in NY. What are some ABSOLUTE don't miss things to do or places to go up there???


 
Wineries...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2015)

Corning glassware and museum


----------



## hardworkin (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a suggestion ... Washington DC is amazing. The Smithsonian's are all free. The Metro gets you from place to place with a very low fee. Lots to do... Lots to see... Just avoid all of the politicians!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 23, 2015)

we are hoping to do that next year !


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 23, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> we are hoping to do that next year !



I'll come meet you! We are 20-ish miles outside of downtown. Keep me posted.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey, If you guys like, Perhaps I could meet up with you too. My BIL lives in Culpepper, Va, just 90 minutes from DC


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 24, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Hey, If you guys like, Perhaps I could meet up with you too. My BIL lives in Culpepper, Va, just 90 minutes from DC



Any time. You may practically drive by my place on your way. Would love to meet up and/or do a swap.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds like FUN !!

We are actually meeting some people from this forum on this trip down to the St Louis area. It is really a pleasure to be able to meet someone - face to face after chatting on this forum for some time now.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 24, 2015)

And what a great visit we had tonight with Steve and his wife. What a fun time we had. Probably too much wine was consumed.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks Craig 
We really had a wonderful time with you both ! 
Thank you for all the hospitality that you offered us like we were family.

It is always nice to actually meet someone in person that you know from the forum.

We are at one of the coolest bed and breakfast in Missouri. Looking forward to visiting some of the nearby wineries


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 31, 2015)

We had a great time near New Haven Mo - we had great food and saw alot of wineries in the nearby area - 

Some actually gave us personal tours as others were more commercial tours - The one thing we decided was not to do the dedicated weekend tour. It was a good thing,because during the week we were able to get alot more personable with the owners and the tours as well.

I have some great pics that I will post soon !


----------

